# Harvestmen



## guitarkyle (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey! Does anyone know how to keep a harvestman (also known as a daddy long legs) in captivity? What it eats, tank set-up, etc. Also post any interesting experiences you've had with harvestman. Thanks!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 3, 2010)

mostly decaying matter both insect and plant, nice humidity places to climb not sure on life span.


----------



## marclar (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the way harvestmen walk is amusing, they look all silly baha.


----------



## guitarkyle (Jul 4, 2010)

you mean like I could put dead insects in with it and it'll eat it? I thought they also ate organic materials like fruit and vegetation


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 4, 2010)

I believe they are omnivores, scavangers and occasionaly predators of soft bodied insects, they are really rather fascinating, I think if you do a search in this section of the forum there are a few care sheets or care threads at least.


----------



## jsloan (Jul 4, 2010)

Experiment with different foods and see what the species you have like to eat.  I kept some harvestmen in a terrarium for a while one year, and they were easy to feed.  I just crushed an insect and threw it in.  The harvestmen were soon all over it, eating their fill.   Water is important.  Have some available 24/7.


----------



## jsloan (Jul 4, 2010)

guitarkyle said:


> you mean like I could put dead insects in with it and it'll eat it? I thought they also ate organic materials like fruit and vegetation


Dead insects are organic material, too.


----------



## guitarkyle (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm probably going to give it dead crickets (maybe crushed a little) and mashed fruits and veggies. I'm pretty new to keeping arachnids in captivity lol. Well I'm probably going to set up the tank today, I'll post pics when I get a chance =D


----------



## GunnarsHarvest (Aug 16, 2010)

*Keeping Harvestmen*

If indeed you are refering to your typical temperate region garden variety of harvestmen, then they will tend to be rather easy to please when it comes to food. I have three common harvestmen and have supplied them with water (the recommended method is with wet sponge pads, so that they will not get stuck in water, but I personally have a small lid which they've had no problem with to date) and small bits of food. Typical diet for these common species of harvestmen will include fruitflies, bread crumbs, small bits of banana (very small bits) and tiny pieces of leftover meat (again, very tiny). 

I take care to leave food where it can be removed if not entirely eaten within say three or four days, in order to avoid mold and infectious bacteria in the environment. Water should be changed regularly as well. As for misting, I consider it a last minute resort, if they are not frequenting the water dish or appear to be acting too lethargic. A "mud dish" is another method of trying to ensure that they get the moisture they need, but that too has its risks. The good thing about a mud dish is that it can be regularly changed in order to avoid bacterial problems.

If you are cleaning their container or changing water, you need to be as careful as tarantula owners must be. Not for getting bitten; but for ending up in a situation where you have to quickly catch them. Harvestmen are extremely delicate and will very easily shed legs, so you don't want to end up trying to catch them from a shelf or table.

Typically, harvestmen will live for about one year. If you've caught an adult, you can subtract about three to five months from that estimate. But this too depends upon diet and a myriad of other environmental factors. Getting them to breed can be challenging but rewarding. It also allows you constantly have living individuals. It is good practise (if you are successfully breeding harvestmen) to let many out into the wild (if they are indigenous), since they in fact peform a wide variety of beneficial functions in nature.

Hope this helps a little.


----------

